# هل المسيح هو الله



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

*هل المسيح هو الله*

هل المسيح هو الله

تعجز الألسنة عن التعبير
والأخيلة عن التصوير والعقول عن الفهم والتنظير
في ماهية ووجود الله وقدرته.
لأن الإنسان عندما يتوصل إلى معرفة أسرار الله السماوية العظيمة 
سيصبح هو الله نفسه، صورة وروحا ومضمونا ، وهذا مستحيل لان عقولنا محدودة والله غير محدود...
ويخبرنا تاريخ الحضارة أن الملك كريسبس اليوناني كان قد طلب من أحد الفلاسفة الكبار أن يحدد له من هو الله.
ووقع الفيلسوف الكبير في قلق و حيرة، ثم طلب من الملك أن يمهله عدة أيام لعله يقف على شاطئ الحقيقة والمعرفة، لكنه خاب وأخفق في تفكيره وتأمله، وعاد إلى الملك ليقول له: المعذرة يا سيدي...!
لأنني كلما فكرت وتعمقت في بحثي عن سر وجود الله وجدت نفسي عاجزا وقاصرا . 
الحقيقة الأولى :
بعض الأسباب التي تبرهن ضعف الإنسان وعجزه: 
1-    كيف يقدر المحدود أن يدرك الغير محدود...؟
2-     (وعاء ماء يسع 5 لتر مثلا هو محدود ضمن الـ 5 لتر، ولكن نهرا جاريا من المياه هو غير محدود بالنسبة لوعاء الـ 5 لتر). 
هل من المنطقي أن يقول الوعاء أنا لا أؤمن بوجود النهر لأنني لا استوعبه،مع أن معنى وجود الوعاء يعود إلى النهر الذي يملأه بالمياه ،ولولا وجود النهر والمياه لما كان هناك أي حاجة لوجود وعاء للمياه، احكم بنفسك. 
2- كيف يقدر المخلوق أن يفهم قدرة خالقه الأعظم؟  
3- وكيف يستطيع الخاطئ الساقط أن يعرف سموه القدوس....؟ 
الحقيقة الثانية :
أن إيماني بالله مبني على أساس كلمته المقدسة الصادقة.
وأن كلمة الله هي الله نفسه، وإيماني راسخ وطيد لأنه يعتمد على صخرة سماوية جبارة متينة. 
وإليك بعض الأسباب التي تؤكد إيماني و تدعم يقيني به وبكلمته السامية الجليلة. 
فالعهد القديم موجود منذ أكثر من ستة آلاف سنة
والعهد الجديد منذ حوالي ألفي سنة لم يتغيرا
وقد ترجما إلى معظم لغات العالم في جميع الأقطار والأزمنة والعصور. 
فلقد قال سبحانه وتعالى
"السماء والأرض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول"
(الإنجيل بحسب متى 24 : 35) 
كما قال أيضا :
"إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا الكتاب يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب ، وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة "
(رؤيا يوحنا 22: 18و19). 
ومع تصديقي لكلمة الله الأزلية الأبدية، أؤمن بالبراهين المنطقية التالية على أن المسيح هو كلمة الله المترجم لحقيقته والكاشف عن صورته، ومن دونه لا نستطع أن نرى الله. 
(حاول أن تنظر إلى الشمس بالعين المجردة فلن تستطع، ضع نظارات خاصة لمراقبة الشمس فتراها جيدا، لان عينيك محدودتان في قدرتهما على الرؤية وهما بحاجة إلى وسيط بينهما وبين الشمس وإلا احترقتا). 
ويساعدنا التشبيه السابق في فهم مع الله والمسيح ، فالمسيح هو الوسيط الذي من خلاله نستطيع أن نرى ونعرف الله. 
أولا : 
إن البرهان الأول على أن المسيح هو كلمة الله ومن خلاله يمكن أن أرى الله، لأنه
" ولد من روح الله" 
(الإنجيل بحسب متى 1: 20)
وكلمة "ولد" بمعنى انبثق أو خرج. 
وروح الله هو الله ذاته
لقد كانت ولادة السيد المسيح عجيبة خارقة وبترتيب أزلي قديم من الله. ولقد تمت كل النبوات في أسفار العهد القديم وتوثقت حرفيا في العهد الجديد عن ولادة المسيح كما توضح الأدلة التالية: 
- سفر ميخا 2: 5 (735 سنة قبل الميلاد)
عن مكان ولادة المسيح والتي تمت حرفيا في
(الإنجيل حسب متى2: 1و4، ولوقا 2: 4 و 15). 
- النبي إشعياء (7: 14) قبل الميلاد
تنبأ عن ولادته من فتاة عذراء والتي تمت حرفيا (الإنجيل حسب لوقا 1: 34-45). 
- النبي دانيال 9: 25 (قبل الميلاد) تنبأ عن وقت ولادته وقد تمت حرفيا في (لوقا 2: 1 و 2). 
- النبي إشعياء 9: 6 (قبل الميلاد)
تنبأ عن اسم المسيح المخلص
وورد هذا أيضا في (متى 1: 20 و 21)
والنبي داود في المزمور الثاني: 7 (قبل الميلاد)
تحدث عن اسمه إبن الله. وقد تمت هذه النبوة القديمة في
(متى 3: 17) و (لوقا1: 35)
وقد ورد في سفر النبي إشعياء
(7: 14)
إسم المولود من عذراء الذي يدعى عمانوئيل وتفسيره
"الله معنا" 
وتمت هذه الآية في (متى 1: 23). 
-    النبي ميخا 5: 2 (قبل الميلاد)
-     تحدث عن وجوده الأزلي. وقد تم حرفيا في
-     (يوحنا 1: 1 و 2). 
والخلاصة:
هي أن ولادة السيد المسيح العجيبة قد حدثت بإرادة إلهية وبترتيب أزلي سابق من قبل الله تعالى.
وبما أن المسيح مولود من روح الله القدوس فهو إذا الله نفسه ولأن روح الله لا ينقسم ولا يتوزع أجزاء عديدة. 
تابع معنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

البرهان الثاني :
 لأنه الفريد الوحيد الذي دُعي كلمة الله وان كلمة الله هي ذات الله .
 إن معنى " كلمة الله " تعني باللغة اليونانية (لوغوس) 
وكانت تطلق فقط على صفات الله ولاهوته وإعلانه عن نفسه.
 وهنا يجدر بنا أن نستشهد بآيات من الإنجيل المقدس تؤكد صحة برهاني وإيماني:
 قال في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)
 "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله …، الكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا "
وفي (سفر الرؤيا 19: 13) "ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله". 
 لاحظ جيدا أن ولادة المسيح لم تكن إلا بدء حياته البشرية
 (أي طبيعة الإنسان)
 وأما طبيعته الإلهية فهي قديمة منذ الأزل وقبل تكوين الخليقة.
 وإن روح الله القدوس مر مرورا في بطن العذراء مريم فأخذ جسد الإنسان مثلنا ولكنه بلا دنس وبلا خطية 
"وحل بيننا"
 وذلك لكي يقدم الفداء عن خطايا الجنس البشري.
 وقد قال المسيح نفسه مؤكدا وجوده قبل الخليقة كلها
 (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 58)
 "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن".
 وكما قال أيضا  عن نفسه في (سفر الرؤيا 1: 8) 
"أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء".
 فالمسيح إذا كلمة الله المتجسد بشرا ، وقد حمل في شخصه طبيعتين مترابطتين
 (طبيعة اللاهوت الأزلية، وطبيعة الناسوت) أي الإنسانية المقدسة. 
 ثالثا: 
 البرهان الثالث:
 لأن حياته العظيمة المثالية تفوق حياة البشر.وفيما يلى الأدلة على ذلك 
1-	حياته العجيبة:
2-	 فلقد ولد المسيح بأعجوبة ومات بأعجوبة وقام من بين الأموات بأعجوبة وصعد بأعجوبة أيضا إلى السماء كما ورد في العهد الجديد. 
2 - أعماله العجيبة:
 فمن يخالف النواميس الطبيعة إلا الذي خلقها؟
 سار يسوع على وجه الماء كما ورد ذلك في 
(الإنجيل حسب متى 14: 25).
 وقد أسكت البحر الصاخب الغاضب كما ذكر في 
(متى 8: 23-27).
 وأقام الموتى من القبور كما في 
(الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 11: 38-47). وسيطرته وقوته على الأرواح الشريرة وعلى الشيطان الرجيم كما ورد في (الإنجيل حسب مرقس 1: 26) و (متى 4: 1-11). 
3-	أقواله العجيبة:
 وقد عبر عن أقوال السيد المسيح أحد الكتاب قائلا: 
 "إنها فريدة في سموها، وعجيبة في قوتها، جريئة في سلطانها، عميقة في تأثيرها، فائقة في محبتها".
 وهذه نماذج من كلماته الرائعة السامية: 
 "الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو حياة"
 وموعظته العميقة الدقيقة على الجبل كما وردت في
 (الإنجيل بحسب متى، الأصحاح الخامس كله)
 تلك الموعظة التي غيرت مفاهيم الحياة وقلبت المقاييس الفلسفية البشرية. كقوله:
 "أحبوا أعداءكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم..."
 وهناك أمثاله الفريدة عن المحبة والعطاء والإيمان في قصة السامري الصالح، والابن الضال، ومثل الزارع والحنطة... الخ. 
4-	شهادة الملايين:
 عبر التاريخ منذ القديم وحتى عصرنا الحاضر، وأولئك الذين تغيرت حياتهم بعد أن سمعوا صوت المسيح السماوي وآمنوا به مخلصا فاديا وراعيا أمينا صالحا. 
 والخلاصة :
 إن حياته المجيدة المباركة في ولادته وسلوكه وموته وقيامته وصعوده، هذه كلها لا تنطبق على حياة إنسان ادمي عادي، لأنها من طبيعة الله وحده. فالمسيح إذا هو صورة الله في هيئة إنسان.  
تابع معنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

البرهان الرابع :
 على أن المسيح هو الله لأنه بعيد ومنزه عن الخطأ البشري.
 إن السيد المسيح هو الشخص الفريد بين البشر من حيث قداسته وتواضعه وكمال سيرته وأخلاقه ومحبته...
 ومن هو المنزه عن الخطأ غير الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟..
 وإليك ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسه متحديا الناس في
 (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 46) 
"من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟"
 وفي آية أخرى في الإصحاح الثامن نفسه (8: 23) يقول:
 "أنتم من هذا العالم أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم".
 ثم ما قاله الأعداء أنفسهم عنه علنا كما ورد عن الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس حينما قال أثناء محاكمة المسيح "أنا لست أجد فيه علة واحدة"
 (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 18: 38)
 وكذلك ما قاله يهوذا الإسخريوطي أحد تلاميذ المسيح بعد أن خدعه وباعه بثلاثين قطعة من الفضة وأسلمه لليهود حتى قتلوه وقد ورد هذا في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 27: 4) 
"قد أخطأت إذ سلمت دما بريئا …"
 وما قاله تلاميذه المرسلين وهو بطرس في رسالته الأولى (2: 22)
 "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر".
 وما قاله تلميذه يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 2: 1و29 
يسوع المسيح البار.
 وكذلك قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (7: 26)
 "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، وصار أعلى من السموات".
 وما ذكر في (الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 4: 41)
 عن الشيطان – مصدر الشر 
 "وكانت الشياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول:
 أنت المسيح ابن الله.
 وقد قال الروح النجس الشرير الموجود في إنسان 
أنا أعرف من أنت قدوس الله
 (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 1: 24). 
 والخلاصة:
 بما أن جميع البشر خطاة، والرسل والأنبياء جميعا أخطأوا وإن الله وحده هو المعصوم عن السقوط والخطيئة والمنزه عن الإثم، والمسيح هو الذي لم يخطئ أبدا ، لذا فإننا نقول:
 أن المسيح هو ذات الله نفسه في شكل إنسان 
  خامسا : 
 البرهان الخامس :
 على أن المسيح هو مِن ذات الله لأنه هو الوحيد الذي كان يغفر الخطايا والذنوب للخطاة.
 ترى من يغفر الخطايا إلا الله ؟ 
لماذا إلا الله ؟ 
 إليك بعض الأسباب: 
1-	لأن المغفرة تأتي من طبيعة قداسة الله المطلقة كما في
 (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 3: 16) وفي (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2: 12). 
 2- لأن المغفرة تأتي من طبيعة محبة الله المطلقة. كما ورد في العهد الجديد " الله محبة". 
2-	لأن المحبة تأتي من نعمة الله المجانية الغنية:
 وهذا ما قاله بولس في رسالته إلى الكنيسة. 
 4-لأن المغفرة تأتي من  قوة الله وسلطانه، كما ذكر ذلك لوقا في بشارته: 
" فلما رأى إيمانهم قال يسوع: 
أيها الإنسان مغفورة لك خطاياك'. 
 5-لأن المغفرة تأتي من الله لمصالحة الإنسان مع الله القدوس نفسه. 
كما ذكر الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 19
 "إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم". 
5-	شهادة المسيح عن نفسه. 
كما ورد في الحوار الجاري بين المسيح ورجال الدين اليهود الفريسيين في الإنجيل بحسب لوقا (5: 20-26)
"فلما رأى إيمانهم قال أيها الإنسان مغفورة لك خطاياك.
 فأبتدأ الفريسيون والكتبة يفكرون قائلين:
 من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف ؟
 من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده ؟
 فشعر يسوع بأفكارهم وأجاب قائلا: 
لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان (أي المسيح ذاته) سلطانا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا. 
6-	شهادة العديد من الرسل ومنها شهادة التلميذ الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى (1: 9) حيث يقول:
 " إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل (أي المسيح) حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم". 
 والخلاصة:
 بما أن الله وحده الذي له القدرة والسلطان أن يغفر الخطايا، والمسيح كان له هذا السلطان، إذا فلا شك أن المسيح هو ذات الله في صورة إنسان. 
  سادسا : 
 البرهان السادس :
لأنه الشخص الوحيد الذي دعي بألقاب إلهية مجيدة.
 هذه الألقاب قد إنطلقت من أفواه جميع طبقات البشر وإعترافاتهم.
 و هي تعطينا دليلا ساطعا واضحا عما كان وجرى في تلك العصور السالفة وإليك شيئا منها: 
 1- شهادة النبي إشعياء في العهد القديم (قبل 750 سنة) حيث يقول "لأنه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى إبنا وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه ويدعى إسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام". 
 2- شهادة المسيح عن نفسه وذلك بأنه : 
- كلي القدرة والسلطان، كما ورد في إنجيل متى 28: 
18 " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا : 
دفع الي  كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض". 
- كلي المعرفة، فلقد عرف المسيح تلاميذه قبل أن اختارهم كما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 1: 48. 
وفي الأصحاح الحادي عشر عرف أن لعازر شقيق مريم قد مات.
 وقد تنبأ المسيح وعرف ماذا سيحدث له وما سيلاقيه من اضطهاد
 و عذاب بين الناس ومن ابتعاد تلاميذه عنه، كما تحدث عن موته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء ومن ثم عن مجيئه الثاني إلى العالم. 
لقد كان عالِما دقيقا في تحليل النفوس البشرية و فهمها ودراستها ونقدها. وقد قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل رومية 8: 29و30 
"لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم والذين سبق فعينهم فهؤلاء بررهم ومجدهم أيضا".
 وأعترف بولس مرة أخرى بعلم السيد المسيح وعمق معرفته فقال في رسالته إلى كولوسي 2: 3 
" المذخر لنا فيه جميع كنوز المعرفة والعلم".  
تابع معنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

- كلي الوجود:
 فقد قال المسيح عن نفسه في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 18: 20)
 "حيثما اجتمع إثنين أو ثلاثة بإسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم".
 ويذكر الإنجيل قصة نزول المسيح من السماء على تلاميذه الخائفين وهم قلقون في العلية حيث كانت الأبواب مغلقة، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط 
- أزلي الوجود:
 و قد قال المسيح عن نفسه في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا: 8: 58 
" قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن".
 وفي الإصحاح الأول، الآية الأولى يقول:
" في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله".
 كما قال بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (9: 14)
 "المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب". 
-	شهادة التلميذ توما المتشكك أمام التلاميذ كما وردت في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا (20: 28)
 ربي وإلهي.
 وهناك أكثر من مائة لقب أعطيت فقط للسيد المسيح كما وردت في العهدين القديم و الجديد مثل: 
"الله معنا 
 المخلص 
 الرب
 كلمة الحياة 
 الفادي 
 البار 
 الخالق الأزلي 
 الكائن والذي كان و الذي يكون 
 الديان للأحياء والأموات 
 البداية والنهاية 
 الله 
 و غيرها. 
الخلاصة:
 بما أن هذه الألقاب العظيمة الفائقة لا تعطى إلا للرب وحده فقط وقد أعطيت للسيد المسيح فيجب أن نسلم بديهيا أن المسيح هو الله نفسه في هيئة إنسان.  
تابع معنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

سابعا: 
بأن المسيح هو ذات الله لأنه كان يسجد له ولم يرفض هو هذا السجود من الناس له.
 وإليك ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن سر السجود للمسيح منذ ولادته وحتى صعوده: 
1- سجد له حكماء المجوس القادمين من الشرق في مكان ولادته المتواضع. كما ورد ذلك في الإنجيل بحسب متى (2: 11) حيث يقول: "فخروا وسجدوا له ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرا". 
2- سجد له المرضى والبرص كما جاء في (الإنجيل حسب متى 8: 2) "وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني. كما سجد له الأعمى قائلا :
 "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له". 
3- وسجد له التلاميذ بعد صعوده إلى السماء وظهوره لهم. 
كما ورد ذلك (في الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 17) 
"ولما رأوه سجدوا له". 
4- سجدت له النساء كما جاء في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 15: 25) " فأتت إمرأة وسجدت له قائلة  يا سيد أعني". 
5- سجد له الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة كما حدث ذلك في (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 5: 1-7)
 "… إنسان به روح نجس. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له". 
7-	ستجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض كما يصرح بهذا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيليبي (2: 9) 
" لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه اسما فوق كل إسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب". 
الخلاصة:
 نستنتج من هذه البراهين والأدلة الكتابية الصادقة أن المسيح كان يُسجَد له كالإله العظيم.
 وبما أن السجود وأسرار العبادة هي كلها لله وحده
 لذا فإننا نؤمن جازمين واثقين بأن المسيح المسجود له هو ذات الله نفسه في صورة إنسان.  
تابع معنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

البرهان الثامن :
بأن المسيح هو ذات الله، لأنه الوحيد الجبار الذي غلب الشيطان وانتصر على الموت
 و ذلك واضح في العهد الجديد عندما انتهر المسيح ذلك الشيطان الذي جرّبه، وحينما صعد المسيح من بين القبور منتصرا على شوكة الموت غالبا ظافرا. 
وإليك ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس عن انتصاره الرائع العجيب: 
1- شهادة المسيح للشيطان المجرب له. كما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب متى (4: 1-11)
 " قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرّب إلهك... ومكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد". 
2- شهادة الشيطان نفسه وذلك حسبما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا (16: 33) 
" نعلم من أنت    أنت إبن الله الحي أتيت لتهلكنا، ثم تركه إبليس". 
3- قول يسوع لتلاميذه متحديا الشر في العالم وذلك في (سفر الرؤيا 20: 10)
 "وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا إلى أبد الآبدين". 
3-	الوعد للمؤمنين بالمسيح، كما قال الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 5: 5 
4-	"من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو أبن الله". 
والخلاصة:
 بما أن المسيح هو الذي غلب الشيطان، ولا يقدر أن يقهره ويغلبه إلا سلطان الله وحده، لذا فإن المسيح هو الله نفسه في هيئة إنسان. 
تاسعا : 
البرهان التاسع :
 بأن المسيح هو ذات الله، لأنه جاء من السماء بروح الله وصعد عائدا إلى السماء بجسد إنسان.
 كما ورد ذلك في شهادة المسيح عن نفسه في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 3: 13) 
" ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان (أحد ألقاب المسيح) الذي هو في السماء".
 ثم قال في مكان آخر من الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 7: 33 
" أنا معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد، ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني".
 وقال أيضا
 " حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضا"
 (يوحنا 14: 1-4) وفي يوحنا 16: 5
 " أنا ماض إلى الذي أرسلني و ليس أحد منكم يسألني أين تمضي؟
" وفي يوحنا 16: 7
 "لكني أقول لكم أنه خير لكم أن أنطلق.
 لأته إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزّي (الروح القدس)". 
ونذكر هنا شهادة الناس الآخرين عنه كما وردت في أعمال الرسل 1: 9-11
 " ولما قال هذا إرتفع وهم ينظرون، وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم. وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق إذا رجلان وقفا بهم بلباس أبيض وقالا: …. إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى السماء".  
تابع معنا


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

وفي الحقيقة نقول:
 أن من يتأمل مليا ويطالع بدقة قصة صعود المسيح إلى السماء بعد قيامته من بين الأموات، ثم ظهوره عدة مرات لتلاميذه ونزوله عليهم فجأة يشعر بالدهشة والاستغراب لهذه الأحداث الخارقة العجيبة
 لأنها ليست من صنع إنسان بشري
 بل هي من إبداع الله الخالق وعظمته وقدرته ودقة أسراره السماوية.
 وهنا تكمن ألوهية السيد المسيح الذي نزل من السماء وكانت الملائكة تخدمه كإله عظيم.
 كما كانت الشياطين ترهبه وتخشاه. وهو نفسه الذي صعد من الأرض الى السماء، وهو ذاته الذي سيعود في اليوم الأخير ليدين الأحياء والأموات. 
فمن هذا إذا ؟
 إنه المسيح الذي تحدث عنه الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى لتلميذه تيموثاوس 3: 16
 الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الأمم، اومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.
 انه حتما الله نفسه. الله هو المسيح، والمسيح هو الله.  
 ( نقل )
والرب يبارك الجميع
لمجده


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

*هذا الي قدرت بقوله
افحص ضميرك واقرأ ثانية
اقرأ القران وانظر ان محور القران الباطن هو للمسيح
او فكر بالرموز الموجودة في اول السور
عن قريب سوف نتكلم عنها
لولا نقول الله اعلم *


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

انه الكتاب الفريد
كتاب الله للجميع
انه الكتاب الشافي والمعافي
وهو جوز سفر الى السماء
كل كتب الدنيا
تغتسل قبل قرأتها الا هو 
فيغسل قلبك وفكرة
لان روح الله فيه


----------



## finding truth (16 ديسمبر 2005)

لقد استشهدت عزيزى فريد بالعديد من الايات من الانجيل ولكن اتقدر ان تثبت ان الانجيل ليس محرفا بالرغم من انه هناك العديد من التناقضات بالكتاب..................انا على استعداد تام ان ابعث لك بمئات بل بالاف التناقضات وعليك ان تقنعنى بانها غير متناقضه ان كنت تقدر على هذا انت او غيرك................... واعلم اننى حقا ابحث عن الحق واحتاج ان اعرفه...... فما حياتنا ان كنا لا نبحث عن الحق ونفكر فى الله؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

finding truth قال:
			
		

> لقد استشهدت عزيزى فريد بالعديد من الايات من الانجيل ولكن اتقدر ان تثبت ان الانجيل ليس محرفا بالرغم من انه هناك العديد من التناقضات بالكتاب..................انا على استعداد تام ان ابعث لك بمئات بل بالاف التناقضات وعليك ان تقنعنى بانها غير متناقضه ان كنت تقدر على هذا انت او غيرك................... واعلم اننى حقا ابحث عن الحق واحتاج ان اعرفه...... فما حياتنا ان كنا لا نبحث عن الحق ونفكر فى الله؟!!!!!!!!!!


 
عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس اصبتناه في مناقشات سابقة تجدها في القسم هذا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=10


بعدين بعد ما تكمل و تقرأ كل المواضيع التي تخص التحريف, كن عادلا و اثبت لي التحريف الذي تدعي فيه, يعني متى حصل التحريف؟, فين حصل التحريف؟, لماذا حصل التحريف؟, لصالح من حصل التحريف؟, من قام بالتحريف؟ اين النسخ الغير معرفة؟ كيف يمح الله بالتحريف؟ كيف حصل التحريف كله في جميع انحاء العالم في كل النسخ؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## جعيدى (4 فبراير 2007)

ما هى المعجزات التى قام بها ليكون اله


----------



## استفانوس (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



finding truth قال:


> لقد استشهدت عزيزى فريد بالعديد من الايات من الانجيل ولكن اتقدر ان تثبت ان الانجيل ليس محرفا بالرغم من انه هناك العديد من التناقضات بالكتاب..................انا على استعداد تام ان ابعث لك بمئات بل بالاف التناقضات وعليك ان تقنعنى بانها غير متناقضه ان كنت تقدر على هذا انت او غيرك................... واعلم اننى حقا ابحث عن الحق واحتاج ان اعرفه...... فما حياتنا ان كنا لا نبحث عن الحق ونفكر فى الله؟!!!!!!!!!!


انا اسف جدا عن التاخير الطويل
لسبب انقطاعي عن النتدى لظروف خاصة
ام بعد
اخي الفاضل :
تفضل واعطي ماعندك من الاشكاليات 

ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك
ومرة اخرى اسف على التاخير


----------



## Twin (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي كل أخوتي*

*قد تم حذف كل المشاركات التي ليس لها صله بالموضوع*
*مع أعتذاري لكل الأخوة الذين تواصلوا وقاموا بالرد علي تلك المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع .... فسامحوني*

*عامة أخر مشاركة الأن موجه من الأخ الحبيب فريد للأخ finding truth *​ 
*وأخيراً أضيف*
*يا أخ لا إله الا الله*
*ويا أخ the fog*​ 
*أولاً ياليتكم تكونوا واجهة لدينكم فأنتم بأسلوبكم الغير مؤدب هذا تسيئون لأنفسكم وله*

*ثانياً ياليتكم تتعلموا النظام *
*أهذا سؤالك كي تسأل !!!؟؟؟ *
*أأسلتكم هذه وأستفساراتكم  تدخل بسياق الموضوع ؟؟؟؟*

*ثالثاً ومن الأخر لو عندكوا حاجة تعالوا قلوها بسؤال خاص *
*وبلاش فتحتة الصدر الكدابة دية*
*وتسألوا بأحترام وبأدب*​ 
*ويا أخ the fog *
*أنت قرأت حاجة عن الذي تسأل عنه هذا*
*أم أن الكبي بيست شغال معاك وبس*
*أصل بصراحة لو ال أنت كتبه دة من مخيلتك ودراستك يبقي كدة أحنا هنتكلم مع فيلسوف *
*ودة هيسهل لنا الأجابة*

*عامة أل عايز يسأل يسأل بسؤال خاص وبأدب وبأحترام*

*وأخير ننتظر رد الأخ finding truth *
*كي يكمل معه الأخ الحبيب فريد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحياه (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  اذا كان المسيح هو( الله او ابن الله ) اذن مامعنى هذه العباره فى الكتاب المقدس:


  (( كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم )) . ( متي 1 : 1 ) .

     واضح فى هذه العباره انه ( ابن داود ابن ابراهيم ) ولم يقل ابن الله او 
     الله

    ما ردكم على هذا الكلام


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*يا حياة انا رديت عليك قبل كده وقلتلك ان المسيح عبر عن الوهيته واثبتها بما لا يدع مجالا للشك او الظن او الافتراء واتحداك انك تنفى الكلام الذى جاء به الاخ رياض او تفنده.

ده غير ان المسيح ليس مطالب ان يقول العبارة التى على مزاجك لتؤمن به.*


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*اخوتي الاحباء 
المسلمين
انا احترم استفسارتكم
ولكن قبل السؤال المكرر
يرجى تصفح المنتدى فالاجابة موجودة وقد تحدثنا بها مرار وتكرار
واطلب بمحبة ان تقرؤا الانجيل فهو كلمة الله الصادقة​**يقول الكلمة
فتشو الكتب لعلكم تظنون ان لكم بها حياة وهي تشهد لي​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



finding truth قال:


> لقد استشهدت عزيزى فريد بالعديد من الايات من الانجيل ولكن اتقدر ان تثبت ان الانجيل ليس محرفا بالرغم من انه هناك العديد من التناقضات بالكتاب..................انا على استعداد تام ان ابعث لك بمئات بل بالاف التناقضات وعليك ان تقنعنى بانها غير متناقضه ان كنت تقدر على هذا انت او غيرك................... واعلم اننى حقا ابحث عن الحق واحتاج ان اعرفه...... فما حياتنا ان كنا لا نبحث عن الحق ونفكر فى الله؟!!!!!!!!!!


 
يا لهوي انت تطلب من المسيحي ان يثبت ان الانجيل ليس محرف تتهم الانجيل بالتحريف ومن ثم تطلب دليل على عدم التحريف وانت اصلا لا تملك دليل على التحريف هات ادلتك على التحريف اولا ثم اطلب ادلة انه ليس محرف البينى على من ادعى
لا تتكلم من دون ادلة هات النصوص التي تظن ان بها تناقضات وسوف نتناقش بها


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*"فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً، الذي إذ كان في صورة اللـه، لـم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للـه، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب." *​


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*عزيزي
ارجو ان تقرأ الموضوع وبعدها شوف اللي مافهمته
وانا بعون الرب اجيبك
واهلا بك عزيزا في المنتدى​*


----------



## فادية (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

موضوع جميل وقيم عزيزي استيفانوس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meladej (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

اخي شكرا لك 

ولكني قرات الانجيل بالكامل 

وفاهم ما اعنيه  وفاهم ما كتبته انت 

ولكن لماذا تنزل حمامة وتقول هذا هو ابني الحبيب 

ليش ما حكت السماء انه هو الله ؟

نقطة الخلاف ان المسيح ليس الله وانما روح من الله 

 " ولد من روح الله"
(الإنجيل بحسب متى 1: 20)

ليس كما فسرتها انت  

بعدين لا يمكن لله ان ينزل للارض بهذه البساطة لكي يموت 

هل يمكن لله العلي ان يموت كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



> ولكن لماذا تنزل حمامة وتقول هذا هو ابني الحبيب


*دلالة على الروح القدس​*


> ان المسيح ليس الله وانما روح من الله


*اسلامياتك اطرحه في القسم الاسلامي​*


> (الإنجيل بحسب متى 1: 20)
> 
> ليس كما فسرتها انت


*ممكن التوضيح​*


> هل يمكن لله العلي ان يموت كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*المشكلة انكم تعدون وتكررون 
لقد اجبنا عليه كثير في المنتى ولو انك عملت جولة لوجدت الجواب​*


----------



## ابو عبدو (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



استفانوس قال:


> هل المسيح هو الله
> 
> 
> 1-	كيف يقدر المحدود أن يدرك الغير محدود...؟
> ...



*وانا اقرا موضوعك اخي استفانوس استوقفتني في البداية هذه النقطة , وأحببت ان اسألك 
بناء على ما قلت حضرتك قبل قليل , كيف  الجسد المحدود استوعب الله الغير محدود 
فالوعاء المحدود لا يستطع استيعاب النهر الغير محدود كما قلت , فكيف استطاع الجسد المحدود استيعاب الله الغير محدود !
والغريب انني رأيت من يقول ان الله أكسب الجسد اللا محدودية , فبأي منطق هذا الكلام ؟
هل النهر يستطيع ان يكسب الوعاء المحدود اللا محدودية فيستطيع احتواء النهر !
الا توافقني في ذلك سيد استفانوس , الا ترى ذلك وانت الذي ضرب ذلك المثل القيم والذي فعلا يدل على ان المسيح ليس هو الله !*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*اخي ابو عبدو
المثل دائما ناقص ولكن لكي نفهم 
فنلجى للامثل​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

ابو عبدو ........

 الوعاء و الماء هما مواد ملموسة 


لكن نحن نتحدث عن الله و عالم الارواح يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن العالم المادي 


اتمنى وصلتك الفكرة


----------



## ابو عبدو (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



استفانوس قال:


> *اخي ابو عبدو
> المثل دائما ناقص ولكن لكي نفهم
> فنلجى للامثل​*


*هذا تراجع وتردد يا سيد استفانوس والحق ما فيه تردد  و الله لا يحتاج لأمثلة توضحه فخلقه يدل عليه ويبين أنه واحد أحد . فتفكر وفقك الله .*


----------



## ابو عبدو (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



ابن الشرق قال:


> ابو عبدو ........
> 
> الوعاء و الماء هما مواد ملموسة
> 
> ...



*يا سيد : الجسد اليس مادي ؟ أليس ملموس ؟ أليس محدود ؟ 
كيف استوعب الله اللامحدود ؟ 
تفكر وفقك الله .*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*وماذا تقول في سورة النور 
عن الله نور السموات ........مثله كمثل مصباح في زجاجة​*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*عن قريب في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*



> *يا سيد : الجسد اليس مادي ؟ أليس ملموس ؟ أليس محدود ؟
> كيف استوعب الله اللامحدود ؟
> تفكر وفقك الله . *





*الروح تختلف عن الجسد اختلاف كلي *

*و حتى الروح البشرية مع انها محدودة لكنها ليست من طبيعة الجسد .... *



*فالطبيعة الالهية اتحدت بالطبيعة الانسانية ....... بدون اي اختلاط او بلبلة *

*و لذا اللاهوت موجود في كل مكان و اتحد بالناسوت المحدود دون أي تأثر *


----------



## meladej (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

ولكن لماذا تنزل حمامة وتقول هذا هو ابني الحبيب ?
دلالة على الروح القدس

دلالة على الابن الحبيب وليس الروح القدس ........

هكذا قال الانجيل 

" هذا ابني الحبيب "


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل المسيح هو الله*

*قلنا دلالة على خدمته العلنية​*


----------



## ايهاب20 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*

انا عاوزك تقولنا اية من الانجيل يقول فيها المسيح هو الله لا تستنتج احتمالات


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



ايهاب20 قال:


> انا عاوزك تقولنا اية من الانجيل يقول فيها المسيح هو الله لا تستنتج احتمالات


 
يوم القيامة هتعرف مين اللة


----------



## Aksios (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



ايهاب20 قال:


> انا عاوزك تقولنا اية من الانجيل يقول فيها المسيح هو الله لا تستنتج احتمالات



المسيح نفسه قد شهد عن نفسه إنه هو

ابن الله والمعلن لله (يوحنا35:9, 9:14, 18:1). 

وأنه الكائن (يوحنا18:8) , 

البداية والنهاية (رؤيا 13:22) , 

والموجود في كل مكان وزمان (متى 20:18, 28, 20), 

وغافر الذنوب والخطايا (لوقا 48:7) , 

وأنه الديان للأحياء والأموات (يوحنا25:5) .

وقبل العبادة والسجود من البشر (متى 33:14)

وَقِبَل الاعتراف بأنه الرب والإله (يوحنا29:20)

وقد شهد أنه الطريق والحق والحياة (يوحنا6:14) .

ومما سبق يتضح لنا أنه هو الله ذاته.


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*




ايهاب20 قال:


> انا عاوزك تقولنا اية من الانجيل يقول فيها المسيح هو الله لا تستنتج احتمالات


 

( وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سألهم يسوع 42 قائلا ماذا تظنون في المسيح.ابن من هو.قالوا له ابن داود. 43 قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا 44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك. 45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه. 46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة.ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يسأله بتة )
(متى 22: 41 - 46)

( قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي وستطلبونني وتموتون في  خطيتكم.حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا. 22 فقال اليهود ألعله يقتل نفسه حتى يقول حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا. 23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم. 24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا *اني انا هو* تموتون في خطاياكم. 25 *فقالوا له من انت.*فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به.) 
(يوحنا 8: 21 - 25)


----------



## ايهاب20 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> المسيح نفسه قد شهد عن نفسه إنه هو
> 
> ابن الله والمعلن لله (يوحنا35:9, 9:14, 18:1).
> 
> ...



لكنة لم يقل على لسانة انة هو اللة فكيف تعبدون الها لم يقل انة الالهاو هو اللة


----------



## أَمَة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



ايهاب20 قال:


> لكنة لم يقل على لسانة انة هو اللة فكيف تعبدون الها لم يقل انة الالهاو هو اللة


 

يا ايهاب
لماذا لا تعي ما تقرأ؟ 
أم "ما أنت بقارئ"؟

كلكم ترددون كلام بعضكم البعض 
والنتيجة أن طريقكم المتاهة

ماذا تفسر كلام السيد المسيح هذا​إنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ*». ​ 
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! *أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ*. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. 

 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 13 أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، *الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ*». 

ولكن لا عجب إن أنتم لم تفهمون فقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه - يعني لنا أيضا:​لوقا الأصحاح 8 العدد 6 فَقَالَ: «لَكُمْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا أَسْرَارَ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وَأَمَّا لِلْبَاقِينَ فَبِأَمْثَالٍ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَفْهَمُونَ.​سؤالي لك يا ايهاب: هل كنت ستصدق أن المسيح هو الله *لو قال أنه الله* بالطريقة التي تريدها أنت، أو أنك كنت سترد على قرآنك الذي يقول عنه انه نبي؟ 

الرب ينورك وينوركم جميعا​​ 
​


----------



## Kiril (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*

ليه يا راجل طيب مش عاوز تجمع معانا
لما المسيح يقول ان موجود من قبل ابراهيم يبقي معناه ايه؟
و لما سالوه هل انت المسيح ابن الله الحي 
قالهم انا هو
فاتهموه بالكفر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*

*سلام المسيح
اخواتي الاحباء  خدام الكنيسة متتعبوش نفسكم
اللي داخلين يسالو السؤال  مش بيدورو علشان يعرفو الالة الحقيقي
ولا بيستفسرو علشان يامنو  بالمسيح انة هو اللة
لكن انا  حاسة انهم  داخلين علشان يرفضو ذلك ويستنكروا  هذا
لا تعطي القدس لل......... *


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> اخواتي الاحباء  خدام الكنيسة متتعبوش نفسكم
> اللي داخلين يسالو السؤال  مش بيدورو علشان يعرفو الالة الحقيقي
> ولا بيستفسرو علشان يامنو  بالمسيح انة هو اللة
> ...


الله له خطه مع كل واحد
اللى النهارده بيحاول يرفض بكرة هايؤمن 
لان الله امين وعادل
سلام ونعمه


----------



## نبيل توفيق (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*

المسيح هو الله قالها الوحي الاهي الحقيقي في انجيل لوقا  فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ .يدعي ابن الله ​فهذة حقيقة قيلت علي لسان الوحي  قبل وقوع الحدث (الميلاد)​وكانت حقيقة صادقة لانها تحققت وولدت العذراء مريم السيد المسيح فابوة هو الله كما يدرك  البشر​وهو قدوس  
فهنا الوحي يسجل علي لسان الملاك جبرائيل انة​قدوس 
وهذااللفظ لم يقل الا علي الخالق 
والخالق وحدة مستحق العبادة
4وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ تَسِيرُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَتَّقُونَ وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ وَبِهِ تَلتَصِقُونَ.​والسؤال موجة للمعترضين والغير عارفين ان المسيح هو الله 
اذا كنا نكذب الوحي الذي اوحي بحقائق تحققت بالفعل امام اعيننا ورئينا قوتة وسلطانة العجيب وادركنها بكافة حواسنا وسمعنا منة تعاليم سامية وراقية تسموا بالنفس  الانسانية وشعرنا بقوتة من الذين امنوا به حتي انهم اقاموا موتي ونقلوا الجبال واخرجوا شياطين 
فكيف ننكر كل هذا ونصدق كلام نظري بدون افعال 
الم يكن هذا الموضوع محتاج مراجعة من كل انسان


----------



## Aksios (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



جورج فهيم قال:


> طب معلش يعنى انا مش شايف ان هو الله انا شايف ان الكلام ده كله يدل على انه رسول بشرى وليس اله​


هل تعبت نفسك و قرأت الخمس صفحات السابقة لتتكلم؟؟؟؟
اخى كلامك هذا لا يعنى انك قرأت شئ مما قلناه فى الصفحات السابقه
اقرأها بعناية و اذا كان لك استفسار معين اقتبس المشاركة و ضع استفسارك و نحن نجيبك
سلام  و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



جورج فهيم قال:


> طب انا شايف مثلاً انكم تستدلون على انه اله مثلا نأخذ هذا العدد​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اول شئ يجب ان تتعلمه فى حوارك هو لا يحق لك اطلاقا ان تفسر النصوص لما يهوى له مزاجك


[q-bible] 
إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.
[/q-bible]

من هو الحياة؟؟؟؟؟

انظر معى الى العدد التالى


[q-bible] 
إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: *أَنَا هُوَ* الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا
[/q-bible]

السيد المسيح هو القيامة و الحياة و الذى يؤمن به ستكون له حياة ابدية

نرجع الان الى العدد الاول مرة اخرى


[q-bible] 
إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.
[/q-bible]

الايه تقول ان السيد المسيح هو الطريق و بدونه لا يقدر احد ان يصل الى الاب

ننظر العدد التالى

[q-bible] 
يوحنا 10: 30
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ
[/q-bible]

فالسيد المسيح (الكلمه) واحد مع (الاب) فهو بذلك شهد انه الله نفسه...... 

لا اجد اى شئ ينفى الوهية المسيح فيما انت قولته اطلاقا

سلام المسيح


----------



## Aksios (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*

الاخ محمد 
اذا كان لديك شئ لتضيفه فضعه مباشرة دون قص او لصق
اذا كنت لا تملك شئ لتقوله فكف عن مشاركاتك هذه التى ليس لها اى فائده


----------



## Aksios (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*



> طب دلؤتى يا اخ .........
> 
> هو انت اسمك ايه على كده
> 
> بص يا اخ ( ايه على كده )


 
صراحة انت انسان لا تعلم كيفية الحوار ....



> من صفات اقنوم الابن انه رحيم ومحب اليس كذلك ؟
> 
> منتظر الاجابة منك للمتابعة


 

بص يا حبيبى الدنيا هنا مش لغبطة
كل موضوع يختص بنقطة معينة
و هذا الموضوع هل المسيح هو الله ..... و لا يتكلم هل الابن رحيم او محب
اتعلموا النظام بقه ....


----------



## نبيل توفيق (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل المسيح هو الله*

ألمسيح قال عن نفسة 
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة​فهو الطريق التي ان سار فيها احد لن يضل ابدا 
والحق الذي ان اتبعة احد لن يضل ابدا​وينال عن سيرة في الطريق واتباعة للحق الحياة التي من الاب​وبذلك يكون الطريق هو طريق 
حب الاخرين 
طريق اطعام المساكين   ++ 
طريق مساعدة المحتاجين 

طريق التواضع 
طريق خدمة الاخرين 
  هو تريق البذل والتواضع 
  وحتي لا اطيل عليكم  هو طريق التعاليم التي قالها في الانجيل 
فان سار في هذا الطريق اي انسان تكون افعالة كلها حق 
ويرث الحياة 
وشكرا​


----------

